# Modesty



## Romans922 (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good articles or even books on Modesty????

Help me out please. Thanks.


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of articles that should get the thought process going well. This is not a full endorsement of everything said. But, it will stimulate thought.



Sovereign Grace Blog - Modesty

Why I am Against Bikini Clad Girls and Bare Chested Boys Swimming in My Lake - Vision Forum Ministries


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 15, 2008)

The 2nd link is really good and I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 15, 2008)

This is not so much informative, but pragmatic. Here is a link to swim wear that my family prefers. It is modest but not ridiculous and is recommended by the skin cancer foundation: Sun Protective Clothing, Sun Hats, UV Protection Swimwear - Coolibar


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 16, 2008)

Anybody else? WHere are all the modest women at to help me?


----------



## annmarie (Jul 16, 2008)

"Modesty isn't something that's easy or popular. Neither is it a list of do's and don'ts or clear-cut rules. Modesty starts in the heart and the outward appearance is what reflects what's inside. Nor does modesty simply apply to clothes; true modesty is evident in the way you carry and conduct yourself.

So, why do we dress modestly? We dress modestly to bring glory to our Heavenly Father and to honor Him with what we wear. We dress modestly to protect our brothers and brothers-in-Christ, so that they may at least be spared the visual assaults when with us. We dress modestly to honor our future husbands, saving ourselves for them alone. We dress modestly for the world, to show them that yes, there is something different about us as Christians."

Taken from a blog I find very helpful on modesty- Maidens of Worth
*if you scroll down, on the left, they have a list of categories and you can click on Modesty and Feminimity. Hopefully you will find this helpful, sir.


----------



## Laura (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a good one from Stacy McDonald's blog. She has 6 other posts under the "modesty" tag in the sidebar, too, but this one is "seasonally" relevant.
The Empress Has No Clothes


----------

